# Goophone i5 ROm nobody cares



## heavenkinder (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,
I've been looking for help cause i wanna install a iphone rom, or a rom that is similar to the iphone to my goophone i5c, i just wanted one with playstore or appstore or wtv, and wi-fi working. I've looked everywhere, ive already spammed the XDA developers forums and they just dont care! I dont know where to turn, i just wanted a rom, even if i have to isntall an android rom and them change the theme to iphone, i just want my goophone without the chinese aps, english as predefinition (everything in english, including siri), playstore or wtv, wi-fi working... This is my threat on XDA:
Hi.
I have a goophone i5c(32gb) Model (MD298ZP), and i've been searching for a rom that doesnt have alot of bugs, english is the main languange, wi-fi works good, good sound, the chinese apps are removed all of those things (i dont really care about the gps). But i've been searching for one, and i just cant find it... already tried installing the manuxo rom but in the system recovery screen there is no advanced menu to do the step (" - Advanced -> Wipe Dalvik Cache")... And the instalation failed. Give me a hand please.
Thanks

/edit

Adding some info so it will be easier for you to help me.
This is the ROM i wanted to install:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=37540074

/edit

When i try to install the ROM it says:
Install /sdcard/Android ...
E: signature verification failed
Signature verfication failed
Installation aborted

Please guys help me, i dont know who else to turn to...
Thank you


----------



## heavenkinder (Nov 3, 2012)

*Goophone i5c ROM Help*

Hi,
I've been looking for help cause i wanna install a iphone rom, or a rom that is similar to the iphone to my goophone i5c, i just wanted one with playstore or appstore or wtv, and wi-fi working. I've looked everywhere, ive already spammed the XDA developers forums and they just dont care! I dont know where to turn, i just wanted a rom, even if i have to isntall an android rom and them change the theme to iphone, i just want my goophone without the chinese aps, english as predefinition (everything in english, including siri), playstore or wtv, wi-fi working... This is my threat on XDA:
Hi.
I have a goophone i5c(32gb) Model (MD298ZP), and i've been searching for a rom that doesnt have alot of bugs, english is the main languange, wi-fi works good, good sound, the chinese apps are removed all of those things (i dont really care about the gps). But i've been searching for one, and i just cant find it... already tried installing the manuxo rom but in the system recovery screen there is no advanced menu to do the step (" - Advanced -> Wipe Dalvik Cache")... And the instalation failed. Give me a hand please.
Thanks

/edit

Adding some info so it will be easier for you to help me.
This is the ROM i wanted to install:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=37540074

/edit

When i try to install the ROM it says:
Install /sdcard/Android ...
E: signature verification failed
Signature verfication failed
Installation aborted

Please guys help me, i dont know who else to turn to...
Thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Once was enough.


----------



## heavenkinder (Nov 3, 2012)

I just didnt know where the right place was to post it so i posted it in both


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As it's 2nd tier hardware, problems like wifi are just as likely to be hardware related as they are the software.


----------



## heavenkinder (Nov 3, 2012)

Yea but atm i dont have any problems on wi-fi besides a really slow internet, i just wanted to find a rom that is similar to iphone, like the rom i tried to install, but i cant install anything i just wanted to get the phone working properly where i can download apps like a normal phone without any chinese stuff


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand what you are trying to do.

I don't know that it supports any other ROM, or if anyone has changed it.

Speed is subjective. My Samsung S3 has up to 4G speed, which I get most of the time. Whenever I have to use 3G or slower, it's annoying how "slow" it is. And by slow, I mean webpages take forever to load.

You phone only supports up to 3G.

My point being, even if you are able to change the ROM, and make it all English, don't hold your breath that it will function any better.

You get what you pay for (or your parents in this case). There is a reason an Apple iPhone costs $500 and your phone costs $99.


----------



## heavenkinder (Nov 3, 2012)

Yea, well forget the internet for now, is there anyway i can get a full english rom with appstore? Cause even if i try to install one, it just doesnt work, i've already tried and there are things that i just dont understand how to do... and i've been at this for nearly 3 days now


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't install a Apple ios rom on a non Apple iPhone it won't work.


----------



## heavenkinder (Nov 3, 2012)

Still there are roms that are made to be like apple, at least the visuals, and that come with play store


----------



## heavenkinder (Nov 3, 2012)

Can some1 give me a hand installing a rom on the device please?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It will need to be an Android ROM, not Apple. And it will likely need to be for that phone (ie: hardware used in that phone). You can't just pick random ROMs and install them. At least not in my limited experience. When I was looking, there were ROMs listed for specific phone models.

So the ROMs that aren't working for you, are likely not supported by that phone/hardware.


----------

